# HAPPY BIRTHDAY PERFORMANCE KENNELS (LISA)!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey woman, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! I hope you have the best day, tons of slobbery kisses from the boys and hugs from me 

:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Lisa Poo! I didn't know it was your B-day!! Happy B-day girly! And no you can't come steal bogart but maybe I can come steal you and baby justin for a day and we can go hang out and have some girl time!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lisa!



Tye, you stole my thunder! I logged in just to create a thread like this lmao!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy happy birthday Lisa!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day... It's not everyday we turn 21... Lol hehe I'm going to start going backwards....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Shana, I am sorry girl. Glad you were going to though 

lol Brook - that is what I wanna do as well lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! MAN I turned 30 WTH! lol I am going to say I am 27 for the next few years, that is what my mom did and now it sounds like a good idea :woof: I have to say I am blessed and accomplished all my goals I set before I turned 30, We have a great house, my business is doing great, I am happy with our dogs, and we have a baby. Now for the next set of goals for the 30-40 years


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy b day. Its good to see people who are happy with the things they have done. So wish you many more good years.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lisa!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Lisa!!! a fellow cappy huh? Pshaww... you aint 30 LOL HAHA yeah see it your 3rd 27th birthday anniversary!  Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy birthday wishes. Don't look at it as one year older but one more year wiser =)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy birthday Lisa.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOMAN, er uh Lisa Hope that you and your new family enjoy the day to the fullest!!! 30 huh? Wait till you turn 40 like myself. Of course, life begins at 40 Besides, my mind is only like 10 or something, and it doesn't look like it will ever catch up LOL!!!


----------



## Nicholas.....Riggs (Dec 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

HBTY......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks guys! MAN I turned 30 WTH! lol I am going to say I am 27 for the next few years, that is what my mom did and now it sounds like a good idea :woof: I have to say I am blessed and accomplished all my goals I set before I turned 30, We have a great house, my business is doing great, I am happy with our dogs, and we have a baby. Now for the next set of goals for the 30-40 years


Now time for a brother or sister for Justin lmao!!!! I know your like Hecky no!! Are you crazy!!


----------

